# Argh...How do you stop?



## ABTOMAT (Mar 8, 2005)

Not the typical CPF collection but you guys are still all to blame. Does it ever end on its own, or am I doomed to collect these things by the bucket until the house fills up? I have self control in many areas (well, a few) but the lights make me weak...








I've realized I need 62 D cells, 34 C cells, 8 AAs, and two 6V packs to power all this junk.


----------



## TORCH_BOY (Mar 9, 2005)

80 lights later and I am still going strong,


----------



## Xrunner (Mar 9, 2005)

No idea here... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

So what is the light that is about dead center without the reflector? It almost appears to have some sort of shock isolated bezel.

-Mike


----------



## ABTOMAT (Mar 9, 2005)

It's an old Bianchi. Same as the one on the extreme left. Nothing fancy. I have the parts around here somewhere...I think.


----------



## greenLED (Mar 9, 2005)

If only I knew...


----------



## Zelandeth (Mar 17, 2005)

No, there's no hope. Despite near zero budget, I'm about to hit 50 here....well...that's 50 on the review page...and I seem to recall there's a few not there...heh...


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 17, 2005)

I've got no fewer than *417* flashlights, *98* non-flashlight LED products, *20* seasonal lighting products, *24* non-LED miscellaneous lighting products, and *28* lasers.

That makes no less than *587* lighting products I have - and that's just what's on my website. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif


----------



## BatteryCharger (Mar 18, 2005)

Hey...it's better than buying shoes, right?! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif I'm just getting tired of the "you bought ANOTHER flashlight?" look everytime someone sees a new light I have... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleyes.gif


----------



## thesurefire (Mar 18, 2005)

Common guys its an easy question really, how do you stop? You own at least one of everything /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## Xrunner (Mar 18, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*thesurefire said:*
Common guys its an easy question really, how do you stop? You own at least one of everything /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

It's not that easy... I find myself obtain multiples of a lot of lights. Take a look at L1s for example. I have at least 2 white and a "few" others. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

-Mike


----------



## thesurefire (Mar 18, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*Xrunner said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*thesurefire said:*
Common guys its an easy question really, how do you stop? You own at least one of everything /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

It's not that easy... I find myself obtain multiples of a lot of lights. Take a look at L1s for example. I have at least 2 white and a "few" others. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

-Mike 

[/ QUOTE ]

But that comes from the human need to be secure, you _always_ need at least one backup, and sometimes many more /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smirk.gif Its a curse I'm afraid.


----------



## Polar_Hops (Mar 20, 2005)

You dont really stop. I quit smoking so i'd have enough money to buy a surefire L4 /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Larry1582 (Mar 20, 2005)

Here is my police type flashlight collection.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Mar 20, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*thesurefire said:*
But that comes from the human need to be secure, you _always_ need at least one backup, and sometimes many more /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smirk.gif Its a curse I'm afraid. 

[/ QUOTE ]

This is an interesting point, Surefire. While I don't have a huge collection of flashlights, I do sense that "need for a backup," or at least another LED flashlight that's brighter than the last one. In that sense I guess I can say that most of my flashlights are a progression in brightness and efficiency, or somehow unique in their function.

I've read that one of the underpinnings of OCD is that there's a lack of a sense of knowing when something is complete, ok, or enough.... _yeah, I turned off the stove, but is it REALLY turned off? Better check again._ I think that's how it operates, and I can't help but wonder whether there's a touch of OC in this hobby. Or as one member's sigline said, "It's not OCD if you call it a hobby!"

Having said that, there are far worse things to be hooked on! And any perceived silliness will only last until the next blackout. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## cheapo (Mar 20, 2005)

I started collecting in January and I'm not even going to try to stop. I'm hooked. Right now I've got a small collection consisting of a Pelican M6 LED and a longbow micra, PM1 and M3 are on there way. On the left=PM6 LED on the right=Longbow micra. take a look:

http://fototime.com/%7B728F720E-D755-486B-94C8-31DBB5A740A3%7D/picture.JPG

http://fototime.com/%7B860CC57F-D377-4D5B-B016-08B9FF747940%7D/picture.JPG

-David


----------



## MiisterJones (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi guys, I'm kinda new...acctually very new, I still dont really know how o find my way around this place too well yet, but I do have some questions, and some info that may help you all. 

Do any HDS Ultimate 60 owners have the arc 4+ as well? How would you compare them? I'm debating on buying an HDS GT60. I have an Arc 4+ and a Longbow Micra. Are the waterproof capabilities of the HDS 60 the same or better than the Arc 4+? I'm a Scuba Diver and so far I've taken my Micra on every dive. I've taken the Micra to 160ft several times and still works great no leakage, but with the Arc 4+ (knowing its not a dive light) I've taken it down to 50ft during all of my tropical night dives and no leakage, Still works great. I wanna know if the Ultimate 60GT is better/just as good.

Also, I called HDS and they said that they were comming out with new lights within the next 6 months, but they wouldnt tell me anything about them, some kind of "top secret" stuff... Does anyone have any info on the new lights comming out? This is the only thing holding me back from buying the GT60 now. I was gonna buy the 60GT, but after hearing about the new lights I decided to wait. Also, is the GT worth getting? should I just get the 60?

Sorry for all the questions, but I hope you guys can help.

Thanks
Ken


----------



## NikolaTesla (Apr 19, 2005)

The only guy that will stop me from collecting and tinkering with flashlights is the Undertaker. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eeew.gif


----------



## powernoodle (Apr 19, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*MiisterJones said:*
I was gonna buy the 60GT, but after hearing about the new lights I decided to wait. Also, is the GT worth getting? should I just get the 60?


[/ QUOTE ]


You could do something like get a Basic 40 or 60 to hold you over until their next line of products appears. And if they say 6 months, I would translate that to mean 24 months. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif But my theory is that life it too short to carry a crappy light, so go ahead and spring for what you want. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif

> Also, is the GT worth getting? should I just get the 60?

The LEDs for the GTs and the non-GTs (apparently) come out of the same parts bin. Some of them they check for color and call them GTs. But so far, it seems like everyone who has a non-GT, including me, has received a very white light. Mine's as white as you could want. 

best regards


----------



## Solstice (Apr 19, 2005)

I agree with PhotonWrangler about the inherent OCD in this hobby. No one else would be so facinated by the endless minutiae of these supposedly utilitarian objects. However, I also think there is need for control and power involved. Having a light at the ready imparts power in a situation in which contol has been compromised (ie; nobody can see in the dark). I such cases, its better to be the person holding the light.


----------

